# Pics of Chucky the Redfoot



## Chucky (Dec 21, 2007)

Here's a couple more pics of Chucky






Chucky's on the left and that is Blondie on the right





Chucky after his bath and misting.





His enclosure on the cool side





His hide side

The enclosure is 10' x 29" and has cypress mulch throughout except for the hide which has sphagnum moss. The whole room I have the enclosure in is controlled heat and humidity which is about 82F ambient and between 80% to 85% humidity. The actual lighting is just the 18" aquarium light but I had to turn on the overhead lights to get a good picture so it's usually a lot darker. I have a 100W heat emitter over the hide which keeps the temps inside in the high 80's.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 21, 2007)

Chucky it looks like you've done your homework!

Those are good looking redfoots! That's a big enclosure for those 2.. what's their SCL.. any idea how old they are?

Terry


----------



## Chucky (Dec 21, 2007)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Chucky it looks like you've done your homework!
> 
> Those are good looking redfoots! That's a big enclosure for those 2.. what's their SCL.. any idea how old they are?
> 
> Terry



Thanks. The bigger the better and I must confess, I'm lazy so I built it so I would not have to rebuild later on 

As of the 9th of this month (weigh in day), here is what I got:

Chucky: 3.25" and 274g He will be 2 years old in February

Blondie: 3.8" and 228g She will also be 2 in February


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 21, 2007)

Beautiful Redfoots and nice setup.
Welcome Chucky and Blondie


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 22, 2007)

Chucky is small by my standards.. so is Blondie. My 1 1/2 yr. olds are more like 4". What are you feeding them? Are they good and smooth like this?






Terry

OOOPS!.. Kelly will get the 'willies'!


----------



## Chucky (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes, I've noticed that mine are on the small side but they get as much food as I think is required. Anyway, I feed them the following:

Endive, dandelion greens, escarole, hibiscus when available.
Every third day they get fruit which is strawberry, plumb, mango.

I think it's a west coast thing, they seem to grow bigger back east 
Just kidding of course.

I feed them once daily and have figured out how much to feed them through the almost 2 years I've had them. I give them what they will eat until they walk away from it. For the 2 of them, it's usually about a big handful of greens daily. Any more than that they just leave and I have to throw it out.

As far as being smooth, just like a baby's.....ummmmm, yes, they are smooth.


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 22, 2007)

I notice your not giving any protein in their diet. Redfoots really need some form of protein in their diet to do well. Mine happen to love worms. 

Danny


----------



## Chucky (Dec 22, 2007)

egyptiandan said:


> I notice your not giving any protein in their diet. Redfoots really need some form of protein in their diet to do well. Mine happen to love worms.
> 
> Danny



Sorry about that, I was just rattling off the food. I give them the purina adult pro plan cat food weekly with calcium carbonate sprinkled on it.


----------



## wayne.bob (Dec 28, 2007)

beautiful torts Chucky


----------



## barbie69 (Dec 29, 2007)

Chucky is a cutie!..and so is Blondie!! I like the enclosure, looks like a great way to have lots of space without taking up too much space with it being so long..I like that idea. I could run something like that along an entire wall maybe....hmm, seems like I may have to see what kind of wood we have around here. thanks for sharing!


----------



## cvalda (Dec 29, 2007)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Chucky is small by my standards.. so is Blondie. My 1 1/2 yr. olds are more like 4". What are you feeding them? Are they good and smooth like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shudder.... although, I must say, I LOVE the shell coloring! And the red is growing on me a bit... as long as there's not too much... I'm addicted to RF's now... dude, I need more.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey Chucky!

Go ahead and "show and tell" everybody.. all about ALL of your Colombian and Guyana redfoots...





More pics please???

Terry


----------



## Chucky (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok, here they are





Carrot Top - Colombian





Freckles - Guyana





Einstein - Colombian





Blondie - Guyana





Chucky - Colombian





Suzie - Brazilian


----------



## cvalda (Jan 1, 2008)

LOVE all those pics! What sweeties!!!

Here's Sasoy, I think Terry said she's Guyana...





And here's Makidash, who I think is Columbian...





And a collage of pics Terry took of my new baby who is... erm... what kind? I don't know if you told me, Terry? LOL!


----------



## Chucky (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks cvalda....

Here's a little background... All but Suzie I got from Redfoot NERD and have been raising them per his guidelines.

Chucky - will be 2 years old Feb 28th. He weighs in at 276g and is 3 1/4" SCL
Einstein - Is 2 1/2 years old and weighs in at 379g and is 4 5/8" SCL
Carrot Top - Is 1 1/2 years old and weighs in at 370g and is 4 3/4" SCL
Blondie - Will be 2 years old in Feb and weighs in at 178g and is 3.8" SCL
Freckles - Is 1 1/2 years old and weighs in at 214g and is 4" SCL
Suzie - Thought to be around 3+ years old and weighs in at 492g and is 5 1/4" SCL


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 1, 2008)

cvalda said:


> LOVE all those pics! What sweeties!!!
> 
> Here's Sasoy, I think Terry said she's Guyana...
> 
> ...



Kelly your new baby came from my Brazilian female. They typically look like this.. [ note the almost identical "puppy-dog footprint" head pattern on both! ]..














Somewhere in the 'genes' these chocolate(?) colors appear. I've only seen less than 5% of almost 200 hatchlings that have these colors! 

You have a very unique baby Kelly!





Terry


----------



## cvalda (Jan 2, 2008)

WOOHOOO! Even MORE exciting!!!!!!!!!! Thanks so much, Terry!

That's cool how similar those patterns are on those two!!!!!


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Terry what do you think of these two? Im going to look at them here locally on Friday. I havent gotten the plastron/tail shots yet so I dont know sexes. The bigger one is supposed to be around 8yrs and the smaller one around 4 yrs. Any ideas on localities? (she is selling them very cheap, only reason Im going to look at them lol)

Bigger of the two






smaller one








By the way, *Chucky* your redfoots looks amazing! Great pictures!


----------



## cvalda (Jan 2, 2008)

FINGERS CROSSED, ANJA! If you aren't going to get them for yourself once you see them, LMK and I'll take 'em! (But you already knew that! LOL!) I'm excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 2, 2008)

JustAnja said:


> Hey Terry what do you think of these two? Im going to look at them here locally on Friday. I havent gotten the plastron/tail shots yet so I dont know sexes. The bigger one is supposed to be around 8yrs and the smaller one around 4 yrs. Any ideas on localities? (she is selling them very cheap, only reason Im going to look at them lol)
> 
> Bigger of the two
> 
> ...



Anja.. what can I say? However you have asked..

To me they look a little rough.. see the condition of their beaks, etc. and the strange growth "spurt" ( indicated by the 'white' between the scutes ) of their carapace! Beware of cheap!?

They may be from the Colombia region.. based on their colors.

I have other thoughts I'd rather not post.. you are welcome to call if you like.

Terry


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 2, 2008)

Redfoot NERD said:


> JustAnja said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Terry what do you think of these two? Im going to look at them here locally on Friday. I havent gotten the plastron/tail shots yet so I dont know sexes. The bigger one is supposed to be around 8yrs and the smaller one around 4 yrs. Any ideas on localities? (she is selling them very cheap, only reason Im going to look at them lol)
> ...




I will see them in person on Friday. The girl has only had them 1 year so her care could have caused the growth spurt. I dont think its irreversible though. I will try to call tomorrow, im in the middle of feeding snakes and trying to get to bed. 

Thanks for your input.


I know you would rather see me purchase from you, but these are local with no shipping and of course I would hate to see them end up in the wrong hands and not be taken care of properly. She also has a 1.5yr old Sulcata, but I offered to find someone down south to adopt it but she wants $150 for it. Oh well I cant take them all in ya know? (plus I really dont have patience to raise hatchlings, whether they be snakes or torts!)


----------



## Chucky (Jan 4, 2008)

The first pics I posted in this thread showed a couple pics of my redfoot enclosure with the lights on in the room. I just wanted to make sure that people with redfoots did not misunderstand how the enclosure is actually supposed to be concerning light. Here is a picture with the lights turned off and only the light over the feeding area.







Just a reminder, the hide is 10' away from the light and is in almost total darkness.

Hope this clarifies everything. Oh, and that light over the feeding area is a plant/aquarium light and NOT a UVB light.


----------



## cvalda (Jan 4, 2008)

See 'em yet, Anja?!?!??!?!!


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 4, 2008)

cvalda said:


> See 'em yet, Anja?!?!??!?!!




I picked up both of them, the smaller I am pretty positive is a female and almost certain the bigger one is too. The smaller is a little light weight and has a lumpy shell but I think she will be just fine. They are soaking right now and I will post pics in a bit. I also ended up bringing home an adult female Ball Python from the same lady just because. lol I dont really keep Balls but it was a good deal so we brought her home.


----------



## cvalda (Jan 4, 2008)

You don't keep balls, huh!?!

Anyways, YAY on them! I hope they ARE girls!!!! Can't wait for pics!!!!!!


----------



## Iluvemturts (Jan 4, 2008)

cool cant wait to see pic AJ


Chucky your torts are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Wiek (Jan 5, 2008)

What a lovely Redfoot...


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 5, 2008)

Chucky how did snakes, etc. get in on your post???

Terry


----------



## Chucky (Jan 5, 2008)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Chucky how did snakes, etc. get in on your post???
> 
> Terry



Somehow they just slithered in.


----------

